# Nauticapedia Article - Comox Coast Guard Radio - Over One Hundred Years of History



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

Lynn Salmon writes on the Comox British Columbia Coast Guard Radio Station. Since 1908 there has been a radio presence at Cape Lazo British Columbia perched high on the cliffs overlooking the Strait of Georgia. Today it is recognized as Comox Coast Guard Radio but over one hundred years ago vessels hailed ‘Cape Lazo’. Comox is the third busiest marine traffic centre across Canada (behind only Victoria and Halifax) for the number of incidents handled – close to 800 last year alone. The west coast centres handle nearly 50% of all marine incidents in Canada and manage almost half of all the one million marine traffic movements in Canada. See the article at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Articles/MCTS_final.php


----------

